# how often to bath?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes you can bathe once a week. Be sure the coat is COMPLETELY BRUSHED OUT BEFORE AND AFTER, ALL THE WAY TO THE SKIN. if she is smelly check her teeth and ears. This could be a sign of infection.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

I think I maaay be guilty of bathing too often... but then again my boy is a bit of a troublemaker when it comes to dirt.

I'd say once a week is plenty often ordinarily with a couple touch ups here & there if needed.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

You can bath three times a day if you bath with water alone. Dogs hate baths only because of the "smelly stuff" that takes away their sense of smell. This to a dog is like being blind. A very mild "baby" shampoo used every 3 or 4 days is OK. "Dog shampoos" vary a lot. Some contain insecticides or perfumes. Dogs hate them.
Eric


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> You can bath three times a day if you bath with water alone. Dogs hate baths only because of the "smelly stuff" that takes away their sense of smell. This to a dog is like being blind. A very mild "baby" shampoo used every 3 or 4 days is OK. "Dog shampoos" vary a lot. Some contain insecticides or perfumes. Dogs hate them.
> Eric


LOL! My dogs would beg to differ with you. I have a shampoo I got at a dog show which has mink oil in it. I think (without going to look) it's called Touch of Mink. It smells soooooooo good. Humans can use it too on themselves. It's gentle and lovely. After they're all bathed and fluffed up, you should see them. They turn into bonobos, we'll suffice it to say. It looks like they like each other VERY much. LOL. 

I aim for about once a week to every 10 days. They don't really get smelly normally. I think Mischief has a good idea there about the teeth or ears. She may have a skin condition? I don't know....can you narrow down where the smell is coming from? Does she roll in any other animal poo or other gross things? Anyhow, I think if you use a good dog shampoo without a bunch of creepy insecticides in it or too much perfume, that has gentle ingredients like oats and some kind of oil to replenish, it should be fine.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I too bathe Molly every 7-10 days and am puzzled to hear your Girl is 'smelly' because bichons & poodles usually don't have a doggy smell! Even at the 10 day mark I can stick my nose in Molly's hair and there is NO doggy odor! Like N2Mischief said, check her ears and teeth.................and your yard! LOL!


----------



## sweets (Jan 15, 2015)

It's not really a horrible smell, just a dog smell lol so don't think it is infection but she is off to vets in a couple of weeks anyway to talk about spaying so will get him to check.
She does like to run in the wet an often muddy grass so I'm sure it's just that. Probably me just being paranoid as hate going in someone's house and smelling dog straight away lol.

She doesn't mind her baths so will up them to weekly. Thanks everyone


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

As per our vet dermatologist you can bath every day, or every other day with a mild shampoo if needed.
Personally I think that the skin problems such a cysts and bacterial infections that poodles are prone to are due to not bathing often enough. I bath mine every 3-7 days.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Agree with others, Bichon/poo mix should not have a doggy smell. I too can stick my nose in Sully's coat, even when dirty, and I just smell fresh air usually, especially after he comes in. lol

If you are going to bathe weekly, please find a better shampoo than baby shampoo. While I haven't set foot in one for years, I'm sure one of the Pet-somethings would have a decent conditioning shampoo to use. Do not fall for the pretty bottles Hartz and Sargents uses now either. 

And yes, thorough brushing/combing is very important, otherwise you will end up with a very clean pelted dog. How often does your dog see a groomer? Long coat, even more than short, needs regular professional grooming.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

I wash once a week, using a gentle- non soap shampoo with moisturizer so that im not stripping her skin or making her itchy. Right now i'm using chris christianson Happy Eyes on my puppy- it smells like pear- i love it. Its non-soap and have conditioner in it too so its like a 2in1 but i sometimes also do a separate conditioner if i'm washing more often than once a week.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree with everyone else, a healthy poodle, or poo-chon, should not have an odor. Could you be detecting the odor of anal sacs? Some dogs will have the scent lingering on them after a movement... and it is not pleasant. Also, these non-shedding coats, especially if they get damp, do tend to absorb odor. So, taking all this into account, start sniffing and see if you can find the source of the odor. Perhaps, a friend with a good sniffer could help... I know, it sounds hilarious, but a fresh nose can be very helpful.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> You can bath three times a day if you bath with water alone. Dogs hate baths only because of the "smelly stuff" that takes away their sense of smell. This to a dog is like being blind. A very mild "baby" shampoo used every 3 or 4 days is OK. "Dog shampoos" vary a lot. Some contain insecticides or perfumes. Dogs hate them.
> Eric


LOL LOL LOL!!!!!

Luce HATES the bath! She was like that from the time she was a puppy and hadn't experienced the "smelly stuff". Loves water from the hose, plays in a large water bowl, even lies down in a small wading pool for children! A BATH!!!!
NOOOOOOOO!!

She will suffer through it without any dignity whatsoever! Shivers and whines like a champ. LOL. 

Luckily for me she doesn't smell I might notice an "off" odor once in a while, but it goes away by the next day.

I do wash her feet with a wet cloth, and sani area a couple of times a week. A regular bath when I can fit it in between grooming trips.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I never bathe my poodles unless they get dirty or muddy. The only time they get bathed is at the groomer approx every 2.5-3 months or so. They have no smell whatsoever. Never stink.


----------



## Ellis1342 (Sep 23, 2014)

My hound dog, Chance, had developed a bad smell. Turned out he wasn't tollerating the grains in his dog food at all. Once I switched to a grain free and prevented him from getting in the cat food, he smells fine. Well as good as a hound dog can


----------



## Olaf-it-alot (Apr 22, 2015)

Olaf gets a bath every 3-4 days. I was worried about drying his skin out so the vet gave me some perscription kind, I can't remember the name of it. I get paranoid about my home smelling of dog too. The more time he spends outside the more I think he needs a bath. He gets an outdoorsy smell and I prefer the shampoo smell. 
That's probably what you're smelling, good idea to get him checked out anyways, just incase.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko gets a bath every 6 weeks at the groomers. I cannot imagine tackling bathing him myself on a regular basis and certainly not at even fortnightly intervals but he does get hosed off if he has got muddy or been for a swim. He does not smell bad at all and I love how he smells when he's come in from a long walk especially on cold windy days. I use his ear cleaner and keep him brushed and nail-clipped and his skin is in fine shape. I feel he has the right to live his life as an unencumbered dog without his doggy person being titivated more than absolutely necessary for health and hygiene. He is a serious and thoughtful chap and he would not appreciate being my dress-up dolly.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I can appreciate how much more difficult it is to bath a Spoo, but in my experience the more often the baths, the healthier their skin. Don't ever want to go back to the skin issues that some past poodles have had (and the dog dermatologist prescribed the frequent bathing for, so I figured might as well start Timi off on the protocol, and just avoid the problems.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

My vogue is now 2 and gets bathed every week. Sometimes it's 5 days sometimes it's 10. But I don't like leaving her any longer. I condition her. I highly highly highly recommend you try k9 competition products. From Sweden. Excellent on all breeds. My go to line in my salon...


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

when you can stand the smell...Chanter smell pee-y...bath time!


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

Well i dumped my coffee cup on poor penny yesterday..lol( it was not hot) and then we went to the river so despite her having a bath on friday she got one again on tuesday 4 days later so sometimes its more often then once a week...haha. Its all about the products you use. I will say if i had a spoo im not sure i'd be up for the challenge of bathing weekly. A mini poodle pup who fits in my kitchen sink makes it a much easier task. But she loves water too- so no issues with the bath and i think we both like how clean and fluffy she is after.


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

If you use the right products for dogs there is no harm in bathing them weekly! 
Please do NOT wash them with babyshampoo because the skin pH of a dog is so much different. 
For example: Chris Christensen, 
K9 Competition, Double K are great products.
And to warn you beforehand as soon as your dog goes into coat change a long coat will be hell  (even a shorter one does  )
That will start to happen around 7 / 8 months of age. 
Than you need to bathe and blow dry your dog very often (at least once a week). A high velocity dryer will make so much difference!!


----------

